# Good computers with altimeter?



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking at a new bike computer and since I live in one of the most mountainous countries of the world (South Korea is 70% mountains, and my home - British Columbia - is also very hilly), I figured I'd try something with an altimeter...

I'm looking at the Cateye Adventure...opinions? Other suggestions?


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Bontrager Node 2. Uses ANT+ sensors. Not cheap $139 includes HR chest strap. You'll need to buy a speed sensor for $30. + & - alt, hr zones, the only complaint I have is there is no locking latch. I lost one during transport & had it fall off on some rough stuff where I had knocked it loose when I stalled on steep obstacles. Overall I like it. Also like that all my sensors will transfer to a Garmin in the spring.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't know about other models (I haven't tried anything else with an altimeter), but I would heartily recommend a *VDO MC1.0+*. I have nothing but good things to say about it and its accuracy has consistently been a pleasant surprise to me. I especially find the instantaneous grade display very educational.

The only caveat I would add is that they may be a bit sensitive to rain. I rode my first one in some pouring rain once (there was even hail, actually) and its altimeter never recovered from that experience. (The rest of the functions kept operating normally, though.) As a replacement, I couldn't find anything as good as that on the market and bought the same model as a replacement and I've never looked back.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

reviving this thread.

I am looking for a bike computer that has altitude.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I am very happy with my Sigma Targa STS. Many functions and reasonable accuracy.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Ted said:


> I am very happy with my Sigma Targa STS. Many functions and reasonable accuracy.


Don't know of it, but I will look into it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

